# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Loçkë?!

## ABSOLUTE

Çka do te thotë, ose çka nënkupton per ju fjala :* LOÇKË*?!

p.s.
E bera ket pyetje, sepse sa kam vrejtur, rreth kesaj fjale ka diferenca mendimesh, ne mes Shqipetareve te Kosoves, Shqiptareve te Shqiperise dhe Shqiptareve te Maqedonese.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

*Bhoooooouuuuuuuuuuu...* 
Sa qesharake kjo puna e Loçkes ...! -Krejt e perdorni (im) edhe kush nje mendim nuk e dha qe disa ditë!?
bhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*!*

 :perqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

> Çka do te thotë, ose çka nënkupton per ju fjala :* LOÇKË*.


Zemra, dicka brenda saj qe e ndjen me thell.

----------


## Baptist

Locke eshte - si me i thane - zemra e zemres.
Ajo pjesa me e bute brenda zemres. Keshtu e quan populli.
Te pelqen?  :perqeshje:

----------


## alnosa

Ti absolute je locke nga trute .
Keshtu i thone ketej nga jugu .
TE KAM NJE SHARJE BORXH ,HERE TJETER .

----------

Kreksi (20-06-2014)

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Pasi ia nist me 'kallxue' kuptimin e fjales , se shpejti po e them edhe une se si mendoj cka eshte : Brendesia e Ëmbël e Shpirtit, ose berthama e- thelbi i shpirit, ose ta paramendojme, qe shpirti eshte Bostoni (shalqini) e zemra e bostonit eshte me e embel. pra Loçka eshte embelsira e shpirtit, pjesa me e embel edhe me e ndishme e shpirtit... Ne Japonisht i thojne *KOKORO*! 
A po t' pelqen Bapto?  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Ti absolute je locke nga trute .
> Keshtu i thone ketej nga jugu .
> TE KAM NJE SHARJE BORXH ,HERE TJETER .



Alnosua, nuk te mora mire vesh..! Ma spjego t'lutna c'esht locke nga trute?  :xx:

----------


## Tigrimelara

Locke dicka e perzier me zemer e me shpirt, dmth ate qe ta do zemera dhe shpirti shkurtimisht i thua locke.

----------


## Davius

*LOÇKË* 

1. Kokërr e rrumbullakët që lidhin disa drurë, gogël; lende; boçë. _Loçka lisi (dushku). Loçka ahu. Loçkë pishe. Loçka pambuku._ 

2. Diçka e rrumbullakët; kokërdhok. _Loçka e syrit._ 

3. fig. Pjesa më e brendshme e diçkaje; thelbi. _Loçka e zemrës (e shpirtit). 
_
4. fig. përk. Njeri shumë i dashur e i shtrenjtë për nënën. _Loçka e nënës! Loçka ime!_

----------


## ABSOLUTE

*



			
				kokërdhok.
			
		

* .....  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

> Alnosua, nuk te mora mire vesh..! Ma spjego t'lutna c'esht locke nga trute?


Case closed!

----------


## PINK

locke - zocke . lool

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Why you're so paranoid hon-Locki? Alnosua---

----------


## Darius

> Ti absolute je *locke* nga trute...


Kujdes me germat se jane dhe afer... :pa dhembe:

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Kujdes me germat se jane dhe afer...


loqke/**** nga trute,thone korçaret,,dmth b'ole/**** :ngerdheshje:  nga trute hahahahaha.



ps.meqe absolluti i do te gjitha kuptimet :perqeshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

D,m,th pper juve ne Shypni e sidomos ne Korqe loqke tek eshte ****?  :xx: 

ah q'i keni degradu  shume normat....   :perqeshje: 

turp t'iu vie!   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## claudia2012

:zemer:   loçke ,zemer ne perkedheli loçka jeme

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Çka do te thotë, ose çka nënkupton per ju fjala :* LOÇKË*?!
> 
> p.s.
> E bera ket pyetje, sepse sa kam vrejtur, rreth kesaj fjale ka diferenca mendimesh, ne mes Shqipetareve te Kosoves, Shqiptareve te Shqiperise dhe Shqiptareve te Maqedonese.



Eshte shije e dashnise bre.

----------


## teta

*lloqk i bie si tip shpirti qe e perdorin shqipetaret e shqiperise

psh sinonim i asaj qe thuhet ne shqiperi: te kam si shpirt
ne kosove  i njejti kuptim  arrihet me :      te kam loqke*

----------


## Le dévoué

"Loqka" i grumbullon te gjitha fjalet e embela si "shpirt, zemer, etj.."

Por loqka mund te perdoret edhe per ironi, dhe ketu merr nje konotacion shume nençmues.

----------

